

Ask HN: Want to build an app with me via chat?  - HackrNwsDesignr

Are there any hackers that want to work on a few ideas for a web app from scratch? We could build something that we ourselves come up with together and hack it together in a few hours until it's up and running.<p>I am a front-end designer. I was hoping we could make a resource to benefit the start up community on hacker news.<p>I would like to use PHP/MySQL, but I'm open to learning Ruby on Rails for this project.<p>Contact information and design examples are in my HN profile section. Feel free to just message me on AIM.
======
HackrNwsDesignr
Also, if anyone has ideas of something quick and easy they wanted to have
built, feel free to share here.

------
veb
This leads me to a question, does HN have an IRC channel?

------
jackbauersgun
Definitely interested, anyone else want to join the fun?

